# Getting A 94-98 3/4 ton, 12 valve Cummins...Problems?



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

ok, i am getting ready to get another truck and i want it to be the 3/4 ton with the cummins 12 vlaver. it will be a manual transmission and hopefully just be as plain jane as possible to keep cost to a minimum. 

what should i expect to go wrong, or fix. any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Injector pump around 95-100K. Will cost about 1 grand to fix.
Look at the tag on the pump, if it was made in Brazil be aware.
Dino


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I wouldn't expect to many problems.Check for fraying throttle cables and siezed hood latch,both are covered under recalls.

Some trucks had steering and brake problems,mostly pulling to one side,which can be fixed.

Dino - I will disagree on the statement about the pump going around 100K.The 12 V's had the P7100 pump,which is virtually bullet proof.If it needs to be replaced they are around 2300.The newer 24 V's use the VP44,which does sometimes go,but is still over 1700,just for the pump.

The 96-early 98 12V are the best,as they have better pumps which will produce more HP,if you want to turn it up.


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

my buddies got a 98 1ton that he put singles on with a aluminum flatbed, dual smoke stacks, 6inch exhaust all the way to the front,50 gal fuel tank and air ride suspension with a air ride hitch. but anyway the only problems hes had is the srater losens up perodically one'm dont know why?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Buddy just lost his left front axel seal on his 97 one ton, C&C.
Also all dodge 1 tons came with dualies after 93, so why would anyone want to put srw on that truck is beyond me.
Disagee all you want about the injector pumps, but I know of several 94-98 1/2 trucks that lost the brazilian bosch pumps between 90-120K. Its not as bad as gm's issue with IP, but still something to watch for. And unlike GM, you are SOL if you are past 5 yrs or 100K.
Yes new ones are 2300.00 but rebuilds are closer to 1200.00
Dino


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

man, thanks for the great replies! between this site and LawnSite i think you all have covered everything there is! it sounds like i dont have to be expecting much maintenance. i never liked dodges that much until i got to tow w/ a firends cummins. i fell in love instantly. 

thanks again for all the good responses.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

upper and lower ball joints as well around 80K
Dino


----------



## JLC (Feb 19, 2001)

Just had a fuel shut off solenoid go bad with 34,000 on my 97. $450 dollars. Ouch.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

There is also an alignment dowel in the timing case that can come out and get in the timing gears. Very slight chance of it happening, but expensive to fix if it does. (make a big oil leak) There is a kit to drill and tap a hole to put a bolt in front of the KDP (killer dowel pin) or you can pulll the cover off and puta metal tab in front of it. All of the 2nd gen (94-98) are susceptible to this. Read more about it at tdr1.com


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*other items*

gas tank sender ( well documented plus repairs to be found here ) Front U joints, front axle actuator valve ( on top of trans)


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

sorta funny that this even came back up. something else that is funny, i didnt even get a Dodge, yikes! 

i stayed loyal to chevy and picked up a '00 2500hd. 

sorry guys!


----------

